# Greek films with English subtitles



## Theseus (May 16, 2012)

I was directed to the below, which were no good. The first gave me a 404 error and the second was supposedly free but in fact was a poker site:-
http://greek-movies.eu/full-list/
http://tehparadox.com/forum/f56/gree...g-subs-295945/
Any good suggestions? Thanks!:scared:


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

In the latter case you will have to become a member, after following a procedure pretty similar to the procedure you followed in order to become a member of this forum. As a member you will (probably) not be welcomed with poker advertisements, but, more importantly, you will have access to details about where you can have access to the Greek movies, if the links are still valid.


----------

